# Affordable Vaporizer for a Newbie...



## blaze-pascal (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey everyone - first-time poster, long-time reader. I've been looking around at different portable flower vapes and wanted to get some feedback before I plunk down the cash. I've been looking at the Imag Plus Ceramic - has anyone used it? What do you think? Or am I completely barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## meristem (Dec 2, 2015)

blaze-pascal said:


> Hey everyone - first-time poster, long-time reader. I've been looking around at different portable flower vapes and wanted to get some feedback before I plunk down the cash. I've been looking at the Imag Plus Ceramic - has anyone used it? What do you think? Or am I completely barking up the wrong tree.


Blaze Pascal!!!! hahaha! I love it! Uhhh... I dunno about your question. I just liked your name. [I like math lol]


----------



## blaze-pascal (Dec 2, 2015)

Haha, I'm very flattered. Thanks meristem!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 3, 2015)

Girlfriend got a vape box for about 80-100 bucks. Can't say there is a real brand, it's not a bad brand because the readout for the temp is digital. But for a vape that we hardly use, it's worked plenty. I've tried it before bed and it was kind of a bad idea because all I did was stay up. The best part about it is it really got me high and the taste was fresh, don't need much to get high.(if you're me you don't!) Anyways I've used this as a true vape, while others not so true. E cig pens with an element to heat up flower but it really burns it, works well. I've never used those really well made vape pens that cost 150+ and do all that magic. Wondering if you really want something that's a stand alone or something to carry with you? The vape pens market is constantly doing good things and making it more affordable.


----------



## blaze-pascal (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, GreenStick85. Preferably something portable, but I'm open to anything as long as it takes flower.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 3, 2015)

Get the cheapest one on the market...all these vapes are made in china and are cheap as hell...even the high dollar ones are pieces of crap. Buy a battery and a dry herb fitting for the top..510 is a universal fitting , most vapes can be interchangable. IMHO the dry herb vape fitting is a piece of trash and doesnt heat up properly. Better off getting a wax attachment . But they do sell 3n1's for around $40-$60 . like this one:
https://kingpenvapes.com/shop/product/ago-g5-3-in-1-triple-use-vaporizer/


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought 2 for twenty. They're all made in China. I recommend the best battery you can find, a hash globe, and a liquid tank. Make your own e dank. Mine tastes like Smacks breakfast cereal. No artificial flavors added.


----------



## MistrBurrberry (Dec 8, 2015)

If it doesn't have to be battery powered, get a VaporGenie. 55 bux and extremely highly recommended. Looks like a normal pipe.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

The ExtremeQ is popular with my friends. Affordable but a good vape.

http://www.vapeworld.com/extreme-q-vaporizer/


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 29, 2015)

Diy cheap.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 31, 2015)

Arizer by all accounts make the best cheap vapourisers. They have the solo,air for portable use. Extreme q and a cheaper one for home use. Extreme q is £145 uk. The cheaper one only does whip but is 20-30 cheaper. 

My suggestion is this, why buy something today, that you only want to replace tomorrow. Wait and save for a volcano. It's a great machine. U.K. Second hand prices are like 160-180 so should been similar in USA. 

Only owned the crafty and volcano but I wouldn't buy anything else. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## adgas (Jan 17, 2016)

It not released yet but i was lucky enough to get a grasshopper vape early and its fucken amazing. Ive got a mflb as well and the gh blows it out of the water. It should be released to the public pretty soon theyre just getting through the pre orders now. Not sure on price. I got it cheap because i backed it on indigogo.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

Pax 2 ...save up. It's amazing and has the game Simon says on it ....and other things


----------



## mypassion (Feb 27, 2016)

I have The Snoop Dogg G pan something like that... pure trash. Plus that s**t is pure smoke, I don't see how it can produce vapes since it has an electrical resistance.


----------



## adgas (Feb 27, 2016)

mypassion said:


> I have The Snoop Dogg G pan something like that... pure trash. Plus that s**t is pure smoke, I don't see how it can produce vapes since it has an electrical resistance.


Yeah the g pen is a rebranded chinese vape with a snoop dog logo on it. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Seedman06 (Sep 20, 2017)

V2 pro series 7, great portable vape. Multiple cartridge for wax or dry herb. Quick change for cartridges. Pretty reasonable price. Charge lasts a few days


----------



## sircastic (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a PAX 3 and a Black Widow, the PAX is amazing but is expensive. The Black Widow runs for under $100 and works really well I would recommend it to anyone looking at the cheaper end of vaporizers.


----------



## Bulldog802 (Sep 12, 2018)

Love my dynavap(s). Best thing ever


----------



## playallnite (Sep 12, 2018)

I've had an Arizer for 2 plus years, on daily for a minimum 12 hours,hasn't missed a beat. I'm on my 2nd Boundless CFC for my portable, first one died but was replaced under warranty, so far so good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 13, 2018)

adgas said:


> It not released yet but i was lucky enough to get a grasshopper vape early and its fucken amazing. Ive got a mflb as well and the gh blows it out of the water. It should be released to the public pretty soon theyre just getting through the pre orders now. Not sure on price. I got it cheap because i backed it on indigogo.


My wife has had a MFLB for about a year now and likes it a lot- I got her some higher rated batteries which really made it work better. I got it new on eBay for $77 shipped


----------

